# Georgia laws about carrying a taser or mace?



## DYI hunting (Jan 9, 2008)

My daughter is just 15, but I keep thinking about next year when she is out driving by herself.  

I have been wondering about getting her bear repellent for under the seat and mace for her to carry when she turns 16 since she cannot legally carry a firearm.  Now with the recent lady that was murdered I am wondering about the Taser C2.  Anybody know if these are considered weapons and fall under any carry rules or age restrictions?


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 9, 2008)

taser Considered a firearm in GA....she can't conceal one must have GFL then you cant take it any where cause we have more off limits places than any state in the nation......

"Firearms are defined in Georgia as; any handgun, rifle, shotgun, stun gun, taser, or other weapon which will or can be converted to shoot or expel a projectile by the action of an explosive or electrical charge. (16-11-133)"

Checkout the link below

http://www.georgiapacking.org/law.php


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks luke for the lookup.  So the taser is out for awhile.

So what do people out there let their daughters carry for protection from these crazy people?  Bear repellent and mace are great, but it seems like there would be a more powerful nonlethal option.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 9, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> Thanks luke for the lookup.  So the taser is out for awhile.
> 
> So what do people out there let their daughters carry for protection from these crazy people?  Bear repellent and mace are great, but it seems like there would be a more powerful nonlethal option.



Lock them in the basement!!!  Its very tuff to say im sure having a daughter at that age would be worry some my son is only 6 months and i just wonder how it will be when he's that age...and you have a girl so it just add more worry.... I would just sugest talking with her make her understand she doesn't need to go anywhere alone...stay with a group of friends or adults etc....maybe someone can think of something good.


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 9, 2008)

Some gunshops or maybe any,but one that I deal with sold me a can of pepper spray that they 'said' the local LEO's use because it is the strongest/best.  (I have one of those daughters too)
  Shop/ask at your local gunshop or if you have a friend in the business....


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2008)

Luke0927 said:


> .... I would just sugest talking with her make her understand she doesn't need to go anywhere alone...stay with a group of friends or adults etc....maybe someone can think of something good.




That is the best answer.  Yes go ahead and get her some mace but she should NEVER be alone!


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Jan 9, 2008)

The only disadvantage to mace is that heat will cause it to explode, such as leaving it in a car parked during the summer months. I think a taser is a great idea and have been thinking of purchasing one for my 18 year old daughter. I would rather her be caught with it than without it.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anybody checked out the kimber mace gun thing?


----------



## contender* (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm of a mind that if I felt my daughter needed a taser and was mature enough to know when to use it, get her one. How many judges will convict her if she needs to use it against some scumbag like Hilton??? Nobody but you and her needs to know.

I've looked into the Kimber thing and they seem like they would be good. I've been saving this for a last resort if I can't talk my wife into carrying a pistol.


----------



## potsticker (Jan 9, 2008)

Ive been thinking bout buying a taiser for my daughter, shes 24 but i think she might hit herself!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 9, 2008)

I have always been concerned about the girls, but every time I hear about a story like this, it really renews my concerns.  Randy is right, a younger girl should never be alone but there are times she might be.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 9, 2008)

Does she go to public school....this will also be an important one don't want her to accidently leave anything in her purse with "zero tolerance" now it might not be pretty to get caught with a mace or anything like that.


----------



## dogboy (Jan 9, 2008)

Check this baby out!

http://www.stungunscheaper.com/_Blast_Knuckles_950,000_Volt_Stun_Gun.php?ref=stglpg


----------



## Jranger (Jan 9, 2008)

I read a thread on here a few months ago where one of our fellow Woodies members had his daughter use some bear spray in her college dorm on some numb-nut who was harassing his g/f. He listed the stuff she used and I think it was for bear defense, but extremely effective on humans...


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have two daughters, though grown now, they carried pepper spray at that age and still do today. 

And on the other hand, I didn't worry about the legal issues afterwards from carrying an illegal protection device and having to use it on a thug.

I looked at it like this, there isn't a jury in this country that would convict someone, especially a teenage girl or young woman for protecting themselves if and when they were attacked.

Now I ain't saying to break the law, but IF you know where to look you can find stuff that carries a "different label" than what is actually in the container.

The Internet is a powerful tool. 

But then again, these items are readily available across the counter at stores in Atlanta.......

Like I said, I ain't saying, I'm just saying........


----------



## NC Hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Jranger said:


> I read a thread on here a few months ago where one of our fellow Woodies members had his daughter use some bear spray in her college dorm on some numb-nut who was harassing his g/f. He listed the stuff she used and I think it was for bear defense, but extremely effective on humans...



Here's the link you were talking about.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=140487&highlight=bear+spray

I read this article too. I went right out and got some of this stuff for my daughter in college. I never feel at ease when she's away from me, but I've armed her as best as I can while she's on a college campus.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 9, 2008)

*Last year my daughter and her roomate were walking back to the dorm*

One evening,one of their guy friends jumped out from behind a tree,my daughter punched him in the throat and her rommie pepper sprayed him.He was upset but realized he shouldn't have scared them,pretty funny hearing my daughter talk about it.On a serious note her and her roomies go out toghether for the most part.I really need to buy her some mace or pepper spray.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 10, 2008)

Some years ago a friend of my father's gave his 17 year old daughter a pistol for her car for "protection."  She drove the car to high school, and had to brag she had it.  Never pulled it out or anything. Got reported to the principal who called the cops who searched her car and found it.  This was 6 weeks before her graduation.  Was immediately suspended and no graduation.  Would have to repeat her senior year the next year to graduate.  The very rich Daddy who gave her the gun hired all sorts of lawyers, sued everybody and lost. Girl took the GED during the summer.


----------

